
Nim in Action is now available - dom96
http://nim-lang.org/news.html?r=1#Z2016-01-27-nim-in-action-is-now-available
======
dom96
Author of Nim in Action[1] here!

After spending the last couple of months working on this book I am excited to
share it with the Hacker News community. The book has just been released as an
Early Access title through Manning's Early Access Program, the first chapter
is available as a free sample[2], and I would love to hear your thoughts on
it!

I also have a discount code, which you can use to get 50% off the book:
mlpicheta.

If you choose to purchase the book you will receive the first three chapters
in a choice of DRM-free formats (including PDF, ePub and Kindle), and the next
chapters will become available to you as I write them. A printed copy will
also become available once the book is finished (ETA Summer 2016), you can
already buy the MEAP Combo which includes it.

The idea behind MEAP is to give readers the opportunity to shape the
development of the book, as such I hope that you will leave your comments,
suggestions and questions here!

1 - [https://manning.com/books/nim-in-
action?a_aid=niminaction&a_...](https://manning.com/books/nim-in-
action?a_aid=niminaction&a_bid=78a27e81)

2 - [https://manning-
content.s3.amazonaws.com/download/6/df42fc6-...](https://manning-
content.s3.amazonaws.com/download/6/df42fc6-bff6-453b-9482-641468038572/Picheta_Nim_MEAP_V01_ch1.pdf)

